# Dagmires Inquisitorial Storm troopers project



## Dagmire

Ok then here we go. My fisrt blog following the start of an army all the way to 1500 points.
The army is based on an Inquisitor and his force of storm troops. I want the force to represent a small detatchment of Troopers led by an Inquisitor. The over all look is one of a prolonged conflict within a built up area. All the troops will have a grimy feel to them, this is a step away from the pure white of the sisters i first started. 
The list it self will be coming form the IG codex with a counts as Company comand squad being the Inq and his retinue. The idea for the army will be quite fluff based. As fluff can be anything you want pretty much i will make a brief mention of my idea as well.
The Inquisitor as finished his investigations and moves his troops into position. Calling on the resources he has at his disposil he calls in 3 or 4 squads of Storm troopers who get into position in chimeras. The forward squad will already be on location passing back info, these will be in the form of The squad with Harkler in and also a squad of ratlings who will provide intemit fire support.
As the chimeras roll in they will be supported by a LR executioner that has be requsistioned for the duration of the Inquisitors investigations within the system. There will also be air support in the form of a valk and vend. These ships will take out any reinforcments the heritics may try to bring in and will also provent the enemy escaping. They will also have a RRF(Rapid reaction force) on board in case back up is needed 
Once the assult is sprung the inquisitor will roll in in his command chimera using oficers of the fleet of black ships to ensure the enemy dont spring any supprises as well as astropaths to relay messages "real time".
Once the enemy is suppressed the Inquisitor and his retinue can take any captives back to their support ships by using the airships.
Short version.... see black hawk down.

At the moment the list is as follows:
in green means its done

*Coy HQ*


Command squad with:
Commander with Bolt pistol and cc weapon
2 x melta guns
2x guardsmen
Astropath
Officer of the fleet

Chimera with 2 x Heavy bolters.
187 points

*Troops*

Vet squad A
Gunnery Sgt Harker
2x melta guns
1 grenade launcher
Demolitions
All others with shotguns
170 points

Vet squad B
Sgt with shot gun
2x melta guns
1 heavy flamer
Chimera with Multi laser and Heavy flamer 
155 points

Vet squad c
3x grenade launcher
Auto cannon
Chimera with Multi laser and heavy flamer
150 points

Vet squad D 
3x sniper rifles
Missile launcher
Forward sentries
Chimera with Multi laser and Heavy flamer 
185 points

Vet squad E (to ride in airship )
3x flamers
85 points

*Heavy support*
Executioner with las cannon and sponson plasma cannons
245 points

*Fast attack*
Valkyrie with ML and 2x multiple rocket pods and HB sponsons
140 points

Vendetta 
130 points

*Elites*
5 ratlings
50 points

total of 1497

There is alot of room for change in this list but at the moment this is what i intend to play with.
The + side is thatI have alot of inf models to paint up so if things do change i wont have wasted my points on Vechs.

I will update the blog when ever I get models done. The sisters are still getting painted as well so the going may be slow. I have however formed a nice system where i paint SOB at work and IG at home so i have a distinct time allocation.
If all goes well i would like to have this army done within the year. That sounds liek a long time and I guess it is but jhaving a busy job and my sisters army to complete i think its a realistic goal. 
Please let me know what you think of the list and the models. For now i will give you a glimps of my first test peice guards men
















These are poor pictures of the models (not sure why) but this is the general theme and colour of the army. The heads are pig iron and the bases are by Dark art minis.

Ok here is my Executioner. I have used the FW turret and have made the sponsons changeable.
Plasma guns are getting painted later as is my tank comander who is also magnatised. 
As with the rest of the Storm troopers the tank looks very dirty (too much?) Its almost done. Added some rust and tools. Some touch ups here and there and it will be ready. what do you think?
I used an air brush to get a clean finish with this tank. starting with black and then Adeptus battle gray. I then highlighted it with 3 layers of gray working my way up the colour scale. 
Hopefully it fits in with the rest of the troops colour wise.


Next up 15 troops and a tank comander










































Wow what a wall of text
D


----------



## Dagmire

*IG made and waiting for paint and rifles*

Ok there here are a few little conversions for my Storm troopers

The first pic is of a missile team. not the bipod has had a bit of work to take it into the folded position, it has then been placed in a hand


















next guys are some neet conversions i liked, see if you can spot them

















Thats all for now
D


----------



## Munky

Sounds like you have a plan mate, il be following this with interest.
I take it the primered guys are the next in line for painting?


----------



## PandaPaws

Fantastic! Great pre-army fluff direction... and the heads are excellent (am biased as I'd do something very, very similar if I could do IG!)... colour scheme is good... hope to see more of these as time progresses!


----------



## shaantitus

These look bloody good mate. Nice work all round. Those pig iron heads are popular and work very well.


----------



## Dagmire

*more to the army*

Ok here is my IG commander he is a counts as model. the forge world Inquisitor Lok model. Base coat is done now time to pick out the details


















two guards men with melta guns (counts as. these are some squat models i picked up and they make part of the Inquisitors retinue. Again the base coat is done so its detail time.









what do ya'all think?


----------



## dthwish09

very good theme, ill be paying close attention to this thread for inspiration


----------



## Salio

This stuff is great. Hope to see more soon!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nice work there Dag.


----------



## Dagmire

*little help people*

Ok then, my Hq is comming along nicly but i still have 1 more guy to add as a "counts as" guards man. Who do you guys think i should use? bare in mind that my HQ is an inquisitor and 3 dwarf/squats so far. I will be using the subscribers space dwarf as my 3rd guards man.
Here is the HQ so far>









Now lets look at my options 








or even ....









So top picture to bottom, left to right in number order who should i use? 1-9

remember i may just fuck you off and use who ever the hell i want to but at the moment i am unsure. Thanks for checking the blog out and please cast your vote in the poll above (top of page)


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those are some sweet guardsmen Dag, those Pig Iron heads and the colour scheme making them very reminiscent of a particularly divisive historical military formation. The FW Inquisitor is a lovely model, and you did it justice with the paint job.

Squats are always cool, and you did a nice job on them. As to your next member, what's not to love about a priest with a chainsaw?


----------



## Dagmire

Khorne's Fist said:


> Those are some sweet guardsmen Dag, those Pig Iron heads and the colour scheme making them very reminiscent of a particularly divisive historical military formation. The FW Inquisitor is a lovely model, and you did it justice with the paint job.
> 
> Squats are always cool, and you did a nice job on them. As to your next member, what's not to love about a priest with a chainsaw?


Thanks alot KF. I was pretty much going for the military formation i belive you are refering to (you should see the Fw tank comander i have) I have yet to finish the inquistior or the squats but they are almost done. I do love the priest with the massive chainsaw.


----------



## PandaPaws

I voted for the Sister.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I like the acolyte myself, great sculpt, stands out nicely.


----------



## Dagmire

Evantualy I want to have them all painted up. I might go for the priest as he will be usefull in other units. Or the acolate (another inquisitor you ask? never you mind i say)


----------



## Dagmire

as I promised










Not painted but here is what my Hq will look like as a group, I have included a servo skull for funsies


----------



## Dagmire

ok here is the latest up date.
I have been very busy last week, mountain walking and rock climbing. however this weekend i have got a bit more painting done. The HQ is almost complete as you will see in a min. Let me know what yo uthink and sorry this is taking so long to get done.



















Really messed this guy up. started him then stopped him then restarted him so there is no consistancy. Its a shame as i dont think i did him justise.










the priest, i tried to make it look like he had hairy arms. what do you think?


----------



## Asamodai

I hope one day my painting is as good as your inconsistant Inquisitor. I don't know what you're thinking but I think he looks great.


----------



## Dagmire

*almost done with HQ*

Ok there here we go, I hope i will have him finished by the wnd of the weekend but here he is so far.
It might be interestiugn to people to see how he started off, to how he is now.
Almost a stage by stage guide but without all the fiddly bits in between.
you may notice theat between pictures the space dwarfs helmet goes missing. This is beacuse of a super gluing accident in which i glued myself to myself  But we shall talk no more about this.
Anyway on with the pictures.
CC welcomed.
D


----------



## Salio

Lookin' good so far. But you gotta get that helmet back! Well, good work anyways. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I thought you'd already done a fine job on the =I=, but that is beautiful. I love the sword. Loving the White Squat/Dwarf. Have another smack of the rep hammer.


----------



## Dagmire

You can thank wraithlord for the sword, i followed his tute


----------



## Dagmire

*HQ done*

Ok as promissed i have finished the squat (bar touching him up and finishing his beard)
So here are teh pictures. I am quite pleased with him, he looks how i wanted and i tried a few new painting teqs.
He should fiot in witht eh restof tehm quite nicely
Let me know what you think and look forwards to lots of troops to follow.
D


----------



## Azwraith

sweet looking awesome dagmire! can we see a group shot?


----------



## Dagmire

ohhh your going to have to wait till the weekend as i am away for a week working now mate.
Thanks for your interest.
D


----------



## Varakir

The dwarf looks great, the faces on both models are wonderfiul. Brings out their expressions perfectly


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nice job on the updates. Regarding the Inquisitor, do I recognize the power weapon paint style from somewhere? 



> Really messed this guy up. started him then stopped him then restarted him so there is no consistancy. Its a shame as i dont think i did him justise.


I disagree, I think you did just fine by him. Couple of spots that could have improved but that is the case with just about anyone's paint job really. Nicely done.

The dwarf is bad ass


----------



## Dagmire

Ok i have been lacks of late. Here is a group shot as requested.
I am sitting here painting as you read so stuff is getting done, just slowly










D


----------



## Commissar

Concurred. 
Brilliant looking models; the weathering on the Executioner is very nice. I've been to meaning to get a Forge World Vanquisher in myself. 
Nice job on the space dwarf, first of the sort I've seen. Keep it up!


----------



## shaantitus

Fine work indeed. I too have to disagree with the work you have done on the ing. No problems that i can see. Work to be proud of. The squarf looks great, first I have seen painted.


----------



## Dagmire

Ok guys. Been busy this week and as promised I have finished a whole squad.
been painting my sisters at work as well so i am constantly working on armies.
Let me know what you think of them?
D
PS. i still have another 30 odd to go but i have made a strong start on the nex 8
PPS. Sorry for the poor quality of the photos


----------



## Viscount Vash

Great stuff Dagmire.

I love the fact you are using the old squat minis and I'm rather taken with the Stormtroopers colour scheme.


----------



## Dagmire

Thank'ee vash


----------



## Varakir

The colour scheme on the troopers is excellent, very regimental but at the same time they really stand out from regular guard. Really lie the effect it gives as a full squad.

Shaping up to be a very beautiful, characterful army.


----------



## Dagmire

Ok quick up date as me and kira are sitting here painting. The next squad is comming along nicely. But after having looked at my list i realized i would need to add a few weapons to make the right squads.
I have painted up the heavy weapons team base and pinned it so that i may remove the models for transport and wounds.
I have also finished another SGT.,
Next up will be 2x granade launchers.
Also as a side note i am converting Sgt Harker so he will hopefully be made up soon (wants to look bad ass)
Let me know what you think. Your comments keep me painting.
D
Sgt
















next 4








and the large support weapon base


----------



## Dagmire

Ok guys i took a bit of time off from painting. might be cos i ran out of black primer might not  
Anyway i decided that i would start my Harker model.
As my army list is going to be quite fluffy i didnt want him to look like a trooper. I have decided that he is part of the inquisitors retinue who has decided to lead a squad of storm troopers himself. His body is from the cadian Hq box set. Pay back is from a sister of battle. I have no idea where his back pack is from?!
i have added in parts of a IG heavy weapons team and i think his head is from a space wolf (stealing ftw)
I have rushed him sofar, needed to enter that conversion contest. However now that the pictures are doen i will let him dry and them take him apart, fix any bits that need it and get to work painting him up before I put him back together.
The only problem is wether i paint him as a storm trooper or park red like the rest of the retinue.
Thougts?


----------



## Viscount Vash

I like that conversion a lot. May do a Ork parody of it .

The back pack is off that named character Priest that was a around a while back ( Banner with iron skull torch top and a old side by side shotgun, sory bought it for conversion so never knew the name) .

I would probably paint him as the retinue colours partly because of it being a bit more Bling.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Very cool stuff you got going on Dag! Love the dwarf with Hammer and gretchin.
But, please rotate your pics, it's a strain on de neck!
Keep on Rocking Dag!k:
-Dusty


----------



## Dagmire

roger that dusty.
*goes to look for the book photobucket for dummies*

Thanks Vash i know who you mean now. Turns out i butchred the guy as well.


----------



## Dagmire

Ok guys yet another update. 5 guys pretty much fiished (enough for me to be able to post them here anyway)
Finished a sgt vox caster and 3 grenade launchers as you can see.
It was funnny that whilst painting in GW i mentioned the fact that i wanted them models to have a playing card on their helmets, kittke di di realize that some do 
The last 2 pictures i want you to pay particular attention to the bases and tell me if its over done or not.

































Well thats it for today. As a side not i bought i valkire and chimera on thus. they are put together and primed. I may also be making another harker as i am really not happy with my converting ability.
C&C welcomed as all ways.
D


----------



## Dagmire

Ok here is the last close up my troops i will do for a while as i am sure you are all getting bored of the photos of these guys. They all should look the same from now on. I may put in some pictures of special weapons of cool stuff but thats about it for troops.
In this picture you will se my finished ML team (bar transfers)
What do you think?
D

PS Next up will be a chimera, after i finish the rest of my troops. I am also starting the models that ride in teh Valks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Once again a great job. The panzershreck looks the business.k:

As an aside, Dag, can you give me a link to the tute you used for the Inquisitor's sword? I've looked, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Dagmire

Ta mate. they do have a very "urban" look to them now 
As requested here is the link to Wraiths tute
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6438&highlight=lava


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cheers. That gives me something to try over the weekend.


----------



## Dagmire

Ok quick update. No picture but my chimera is almost done, its base coats anyway. Juyst need to wash it to bring the colours together and add on some mud effect.
The only thing i cant do is put the rear doors on as i am still waiting on the FW inq doors.
My tank comander is done (looks bad ass) and i have made a start on the Valk door gunners.
Will have to wait a week or so as i wont be home for a while but by then i should have a few more pics to post. 
Thanks to all who read this.
D


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks great! Can't wait for some more pics


----------



## c013

Very nice work with the golden brass contrasting color; looks great + rep


----------



## Dagmire

*Chimera almost done*

Ok ladies and gents, here it is in all its "almost finished" glory.
Still waiting for teh FW doors to rive so i cant put any weathering on it just yet.
to start with i will show you some Wip pictures and you can see how light it started off. I also painted oou each rivit 

























then we have the soon to be finished chimera


















































so thats one more project almost doen. when i have the doors i will add on the last bits of detail like rivites (again) and lenses.


Next up we have the door gunners for my valkirey (which is my next vech project) All that i have to do is ad some decals and they are done.


















And finaily we have this fucking awesome model. I should have done him in one go but for some reason i hit him in stages and i am not 100% impressed buy him. Still looks ok though.
















I think he fits in with the rest of my army quite well.

Please leave C&C and let me know what you think. 
D


----------



## Alexious

Dagmire,

Loving the scheme and the coloring ideas. You appear to be doing the metals really well and your washing high lighting is going great. Well done man.

Lexi.


----------



## Dagmire

ta man, the armies gettgin there


----------



## shaantitus

Magnificent work. These are so impressive and the new chimera model looks very nice indeed. Might have to buy a couple of those. The Pig iron heads mix in with the krieg models beautifully.


----------



## Munky

Well I must say fella, your painting is coming along nicely. Can't wait to see the Valk in the flesh too.


----------



## subtlejoe

these are all coming on really well.


----------



## Dagmire

*more valk*

ok guys just a quick update. the valk is getting done in stages. and a few more guards men. I have kit bashed a guy to look like he has a map out and also a demo charge guy who i think looks quite cool.
STILL waiting on the FW doors for the chimera (they can expect a shitty phone call on monday)
Anywho, here is the piolate section of the valk. I am quite proud of the eyes. Probley to much detail concidering they will be under canopy but still........


----------



## Dagmire

Quick update. 
Its quick cos i have nothing much to add. finished another 4 guards men and thats about it this week.
I did convert a guy witha demo charge. I like the way he looks like he is running forwards under fire, ready to place teh charge. Valk is part way done as well.

FW still owe me some doors for my chimera so still waiting on them as well.


----------



## Elostirion41

Inspiring work man. Thought I'd drop in from the 11th company's forum to see how it's going over here. I'm really liking where these guys are going. I've got a somewhat similar direction I'm going to add to my Inquisition as I'm adding gasmask wearing Steel legion units. The Pig Iron heads look pretty sweet on your units. Are the prices pretty decent for them? I know I'd go Death Korps of Krieg if I had the money, but I'll settle for Steel Legion or may look into some Pig Iron heads also. Anyhow- amazing work!


----------



## Dagmire

Hey man thanks for stopping by, good to see you over here.
THE pig iron heads are really cheap for what they offer and are well worth it in my opinion.
D


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Can't wait to see the Valk finished, Dag. I think this is going to be one of the best looking armies I've seen by the time it's done.


----------



## Dagmire

Ta KF.
Been kinda slow as of late due to work. only painted like 6 dudes and 4 of them dont have arms yet 
Good news is, My forge world stuff is here so i will be prepping it this week and starting to paint it all at the weekend.
D


----------



## Munky

I'm well impressed by the Valk matey it looks awesome.
I think all the stuff you're doing lately is wicked keep it up.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

+rep Dagmire its all looking very nice, the Valk is looking impressive, keen to see it complete, keep it going champ

Grish


----------



## Dagmire

Ok i think this is my second post here today but as i am not able to take picture i thought i will let you know through the medium of the writen word.
I painted 2 actual storm trooper models (the metal ones) just for fun and they cool, with repirators they fit right in. I guess i can use them as body guard or something. 
I have another Sgt painted and 4 guys ready to have arms put on them.
The Forge world stuff if gettign sprayed tonight and i will be making a start on them this week, these are the shot gun guys i have been talking about.
I also have my astropath to paint up and the officer of the fleet.

I think i will do the astropath in red but i am not sure about the officer.
I want the officer to look like he is from an inquisitors fleet but i am unsure on the colours that would best suit......
... if anyone knows of any artwork that could help please let me know.

My chimera doors are here as well so that will be completed this weekend (or next)

Thanks for your time.
D


----------



## PandaPaws

Never seen any artwork, what about using your Delaque as a guide? It's how I'd imagine their naval officers to look!


----------



## Dagmire

I think they will be too dark  ??


----------



## PandaPaws

Ok... how about Star Wars Imperial Naval Officer style? Grey on grey with black boots and trim?!


----------



## Dagmire

to be honest i am thinking Battlestar galatica style


----------



## Alexious

The OOF from the guard, would be an interesting starting point. 

But stormies have always been black... I think maybe white and black?


----------



## Dagmire

*new stuff*

Ok then i know there have been pic of my chimera up for a while but i thought i would just put up the pics of it complete. Finaly got the forge world doors


































next off i have teh pictures of the storm troopes i did a few days ago. I like the fact that they can fit in with the rest of my army but they also look like they are a bit special.

















Next up is the incomplete MOO: I tried a NMM paint job here but then added in some metalics in a NMM way (confused yet?) I think this model looks great and will fit into my army nicly, although its not in my list yet. I think he looks alot cleaner then teh troops and that shows how he would not be in the thick of the fighting.

















Last up id the astropath. I think the red will fit himin the rest of the army but seperates him enough to make him stand out. still not finished but gettign there. The brown will be light cream and teh collar the guy is wearing shal be glowing.

















I tried a lot of blending with these two guys and i hope that shows. Again they are not done yet but are well on their way

Please leave hints, tips, comments and critisim.
D


----------



## kira

I think you need a better camera baby, the models look better in real life then they do in these pictures.
XXX


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The astropath's cloak looks beautiful. I've never seen that MoO model before. Nice sculpt, lovely paint job.


----------



## Dagmire

I know what you mean KF this Moo looks sooo cool.


----------



## Dagmire

Ok I am not sure where my post went ??? 
I will have to re -post it all again then.
Ok then, the astropath is done and i must say i love him. I think i caught the atmosphere of the model just right (feel free to disagree) I have added a littel weathering to the bottom of the cloak and i am really happy with the guys face. I belive this guy and the MOO are the best faces i have ever painted. so the the astropath first, i have tided the base a little since this photo but thats it.....


































Ok then here is the NMM metalic Moo. I think thi sguy is awesome. i gave him some stubble and again i am real happy with how he looks. I have yet to add the back pack but thats easy enough to do. I know he is not part of my list but he is part of my guard collection. I will also be using him untill i can paint the OOF.
Please leave any C&C


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sorry Dagmire looks like we are having some sort of server issue.

I get to be first to comment this time :biggrin:

I really like this army,it has a dark and brooding feel to it.

The robe looks a little shiny but the MoO is spot on.

When are we due a force picture?


----------



## Dagmire

No prob vash i saw that.
In reguards to the robe, i think its my camera. its not the best for model pictures.
You want a whole force picture?
I will get you one (only cos its you)
D


----------



## Alexious

Love the robe, think its well done. Also like the face as well and the vacant stare from the sockets. nice work dags.


----------



## Arbite

Dagmire said:


> And finaily we have this fucking awesome model. I should have done him in one go but for some reason i hit him in stages and i am not 100% impressed buy him. Still looks ok though.
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t76/shadowblade_bucket/DSCI0018-4.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t76/shadowblade_bucket/DSCI0019-3.jpg
> I think he fits in with the rest of my army quite well.
> 
> Please leave C&C and let me know what you think.
> D


Your tank commander reminds me of Disturbeds music video for Land of Confusion. Awesome work.


----------



## shaantitus

Your work continues to impress. Way to go.


----------



## Dagmire

*army and valk*

ok guys here is an army pic of what i have painted to date.
Ok Ok i know 4 guys dont have arms but they will be done soon. Its mostly for vash as his name is in orange and i am a brown nose  ok then here is the army


























the second group of photos is of my valkyrie. It is pretty much done now apart form some tiny little bits and the base, but they dont need to be worried about.
I have added alot of pictures and hope you cna see some of the weathering, rust, exhaust burns ect i have put on the model. It kinda feel like a waste having done all the interior detail now but at least i know the door gunners are complete.
I have a few inquisitorial icons on it as well. on both side doors and on the rear door (bottom picture upside down)

Is an aside i have canged my list to have the valk with 2xHB now and have taken away 1 ratling. more then worth it i feel.


Please leave any C&C as its teh olny way i can get better. 1 day i would like to enter golden daemon and bring home a prise for HoL.
D
xx


----------



## Alexious

The one thing I think you have mastered...

Nice flat panel work on the grey across the board. You seem to be able to paint this color so well on everything you touch with it. Your red on your astropath has a similiar feel too. Nice flowing color with no marks etc.

The colors are well blended and I think your doing fine... Only thing that jumps out at me is the basing... Each base looks great alone, but together they look a little out of sync. Your astropath and inq are both on that slate raising them... while your squat bodyguard are not. I guess what would be interesting is if you put them on a plain wooden plinth... and just looked at them together as a group. Do they blend base wise with each other and the rest of the force? Could you then build a 1ft square tray say 50mm thick place them on it and continue the same scenery throughout? slate to gravel to grass? 

The only other comment I will make is that looking at the Inq group... the Inq does not pop at me... the astropath does. It may be how you have set it up or the lighting. I am old school with thought process though.... I just like the centre of the army the thing which draws my eye to be the leader or champion or standard bearer. I do understand though that this is VERY difficult with an Inq force with retinue. I suffer the same problem with my normal inq... the acolyte with the laureled staff and the scribe are what drag your eye.... not my inq when looking at it. Then when I look at things like Moo's pirates... I can honestly say thats the leader.... just even with a glance due to coloring.... plinth and pose... (If I am making no sense to you its fine, ignore me). LOL.

Overall though dagmire, I admire the way you have put some creative effort into this force, and I love your grey, red bronze themed scheme. I think it is simple but overall VERY effective.

As always well done man.


----------



## Dagmire

thanks for some great C&C Alexious, i am pleased you have taken time out to think about the army as a whole and point out some things which are glaringly obvious once someone else mentions them.
So to discuss your post:

_"Could you then build a 1ft square tray say 50mm thick place them on it and continue the same scenery throughout? slate to gravel to grass? "_

The squats have been bothering me for a while, the whole command squad are on urban bases whilst the squats are on slated bases. They even have grass on them, the rest of the force does not. I will look at changing this asap. The whole reason i use these bases is to give the army consistency, i have ignored my own advice here.

_"The only other comment I will make is that looking at the Inq group... the Inq does not pop at me... the astropath does. It may be how you have set it up or the lighting. I am old school with thought process though.... I just like the center of the army the thing which draws my eye to be the leader or champion or standard bearer."_

I think the issue here may be that the astropath stands higher then the inquisitor. Once close to the models the inq pops a lot more as his power weapon, the fact he is a FW model and the pose all draw the eye. I totally agree with every point you make in your post and in no way am i disagreeing. I do how ever feel that in person the Inq makes his mark as commander. In fact i was told just this weekend that the astropath is dull:shok:
I have considered using plinths and such but as the army is only meant for table top purposes i feel there is no need at the moment.

I am very happy with the flat gray feel of the tanks and vakyier. I think its down pat for me now. 
I have been told i have an eye for color and i hope this shows in the paint scheme.
Again thanks for the C&C it was very well received believe me.
As an aside when will we see some more from you? I am enjoying 2 Inq blogs at the same time :victory:
D


----------



## The Wraithlord

Fine work as always Dag.


----------



## Dagmire

thanks Wraith,


----------



## Dagmire

Ok a little update for anyone that reads this anymore 
You know i got the FW shotguns???
Well they dont fit the bodies properly  le cry 
Thats right the bodies leave a lip where the legs end. So I have had to grenn stuff and pain teh bodies iinto postion. Not a problem if i didnt have the green stuffing ablity of a 6 year old with dispraxier. Any way i have taken soem photos so you have a good look. TBH i really like the models. They are just a pain in the cunt to put together.


the green stuffed torsos, about 3 mm higher thena normal gw guy.









hidden by paint









some finished guys, i espcially like teh guy standign on the pipe. looks like he is taking aim. 



















and some meltas just because i need them for the To5G munky is running (linky link http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23993&page=21 )











D


----------



## Red Corsairs

Those conversions are really nice Dagmire and the painting on them is quite nice too. Great work on these so far! Keep it up .


----------



## Dagmire

With out blowing my own horn i think my camera makes my minis look worse then they are


----------



## Dagmire

*list building and ticking thngs off*

Well this is my list at the moment, I have highlighted in green what have painted now.
Let me know if you think this list is any good. I know this is a painting project log but my project involves my army as a whole so i belive list building is part of that.
D
Coy HQ

Command squad with:
Commander with Bolt pistol and cc weapon
2 x melta guns
Astropath
Officer of the fleet (proxying the moo at the moment for this guy)
Chimera with 2 x Heavy bolters.
187 points

Troops

Vet squad A
Gunnery Sgt Harker
2x melta guns
1 grenade launcher
Demolitions
5 others with shotguns (3 guys done so far)
170 points

Vet squad B
Sgt with shot gun
2x melta guns
1 heavy flamer
6 las gun guys
Chimera with Multi laser and Heavy bolter 
155 points

Vet squad c
sgt
3x grenade launcher (2 guys done)
Auto cannon
4 las gun guys
Chimera with heavy bolter and heavy flamer
150 points

Vet squad D 
sgt
3x sniper rifles
Missile launcher
4 guys with las guns 3 doneForward sentries

Chimera with Multi laser and Heavy bolter 
185 points

Vet squad E (to ride in airship )
sgt
3x flamers (2 guys done)
85 points

Heavy support
Executioner with las cannon and sponson plasma cannons
245 points

Fast attack
Valkyrie with ML and 2x multiple rocket pods and HB sponsons
140 points
Vendetta 
130 points

Elites
5 ratlings
50 points

total of 1497

There is alot of room for change in this list but at the moment this is what i intend to play with.
The + side is thatI have alot of inf models to paint up so if things do change i wont have wasted my points on Vechs.
Please feel free to comment on this list as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Dagmire said:


> With out blowing my own horn i think my camera makes my minis look worse then they are



Actually, I like those minis Dag, no reason to think they aren't any good.


Regarding the list however: post that in the Army Lists section please, not in your log. This is the hobby area and as such it is meant for modelling and painting posts. Thanks.


----------



## PandaPaws

I really like them! Don't like being shot by them, but I do like them! Your painting skills are very good matey!


----------



## Dagmire

*Harker done*

Ok after having looked at the old Harker model i made i decided it looked like a bag of shite.
So i made a mark2.
He has a scout HB and a forgeworld head. I kinda looks dirty which i like, and doesnt have a gas mask on to represent him being a bad ass (in my fluff he is a Inq henchman)
If i had to do it over again I would cut his left arm a slight bit smaller. anyway here we have before and afters.
C&C welcome
D


----------



## Munky

Sweet man he looked great in the flesh last night too, and he is a very nasty person in game terms too damn him!


----------



## PandaPaws

Yup... he's a bad-ass!


----------



## piemaster

I much prefer the 2nd harker model. Much better. I really dig your paintscheme dude. Really cool. Keep it up! +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I really like the look of the models! 

+Rep


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf

Awesome army, i can just imagine these guys stalking through a ruined city, looking for heretics to butcher


----------



## Dagmire

Just a quick update. Here is my auto cannon team
Might not get a lot odne over the next 5 weeks but i am still working on the army (having retired my sisters)


----------



## Dagmire

Ok little work up date.
I am really busy at the moment for the next 5 weeks. LFTT at Brecon for thoughs that know what that is.
Belive me i am still working (filing models in my spare time) which is alot.
so thanks for watching guys and i will be back soon


----------



## forkmaster

Man I just love your stuff! big plus on the picture. Ive always thought now in afterwards I should have painted my models in either green uniforms, black armor or something like you but hey, gotta live with it.  but rep for the models! :victory:


----------



## Dagmire

Quick update. I have a total of 9 more guardsmen to paint before i am done and can move away from the squds to the tankz.


----------



## rich11762

some nice work there mate lookin good


----------



## Dagmire

Ok guys, quick update. I have about 5 more guardsmen to paint up before i am done with troops. At the moment i have to convert 3 sniper rifles. I never really liked the idea of sniper rifles being lasers. So i made these out of minmax .50's 
Here they are, what do you think?


----------



## Azwraith

now thats a sniper that can take out a tank  (.50cal barret anyone?)

im liking it.. and yeah i agree with you about the snipers being lasers... (kinda gives away the snipers position yeah?)


----------



## forkmaster

Where did you find the 50. barret? :shok: I think thats what the gun is called at least.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow man this army is awesome, cant beleive i missed it, my only complaint is that the cockpit glass on the valkrie looks off to me, im sure the raised bit on it is suppossed to be painted on them to match the framing, 

eg on this heli its black. 









But im loving the scheme on these guys, you pulled them off well, although i do like the other harker model, but this one looks kool too, re4p is definitly deserved.


----------



## Dagmire

Azwraith said:


> now thats a sniper that can take out a tank  (.50cal barret anyone?)
> 
> im liking it.. and yeah i agree with you about the snipers being lasers... (kinda gives away the snipers position yeah?)


That is exactly what i ment. I cant imagin a las gun being used as a sniper rifle much.


forkmaster said:


> Where did you find the 50. barret? :shok: I think thats what the gun is called at least.


http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=76, here is the link



dirty-dog- said:


> wow man this army is awesome, cant beleive i missed it, my only complaint is that the cockpit glass on the valkrie looks off to me, im sure the raised bit on it is suppossed to be painted on them to match the framing,
> 
> eg on this heli its black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im loving the scheme on these guys, you pulled them off well, although i do like the other harker model, but this one looks kool too, re4p is definitly deserved.


Thank you for your kind comments, i will go back and look at the valk.


----------



## Dagmire

*squads and a new tank (pic heavy)*

Ok guys a big pic heavy post to keep you all in the loop.
The 1st 5 pictures will be of the 5 troop choices i have in my list, then there will be a few pictures of the new chimera i have done. If i am honest i am not 100% happy with it as i feel i rushed it abit. I still fits in with the rest of the army and is table top quality if nothign else. As always C&C welcomed.
PS sorry about the photo quality
D













































And now the new chimera with the old one as refrence. As with the 1st chimera i have "inqusitioned" this one up using FW brass etchings


----------



## Imperious

Nice work. + rep


----------



## Dagmire

thanks mate


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Very nice Dag, very impressed and stunned. The weathring is great, colours great. Have a load of rep mate.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

All of this is up to the very high standards I've come to expect of this thread, Dag. Love your Harker.


----------



## warsmith7752

Very nice army definetly worth my measly replace powers of 3 (it might be 4 I can't remember)


----------



## Munky

Great work as usual fella, will have to catch up with ya soon.


----------



## Dagmire

yeah mate, will have to melt your wolves soon


----------



## Munky

I shall be revealing my secret army in the next few weeks, if all goes to plan.......


----------



## Dagmire

*Ratling snipers test peice*

Ok guys here is yet another update for thoughs that are still watching this thread.
I have given myself 3 ratlings to paint up.
Now as i have a urban theam i have decided the snipers need to be quite subdued. I have tried out a kind of digicam pattern on the guys and feel that its looking ok. Again the picture quality is not great but i think if you look you will see the camo i have added. 
Also, as with everything else in my army, i have tried to customise the snipers. Each has an inqusitorial symbol on their rifles (one has an =][= pendant as well) I have also give one guy a respirator to give the squad a gasmask feel, something the rest of the army has.
Again i have added to the bases to make them fit in with the rest of the army.
So here we go with the pics, 1 done and 2 WiP's



































































Camo cloak, hope the digi cam shows up better here


----------



## Dagmire

*ratlings are done*

as the post above here are teh finished ratlings.
Added some barbed wire to all to give the whole squad a bit of consistancy. I hope you can see the =][= symbols on the rifles, and the one guys has been given a re-breather and a =][= pendant.
C&C welcomed























































Photos are still not great but you get the idea


----------



## Kobrakai

Dag:

This logs been going on for nearly a year.. how on earth have I missed it upto now?

Some really super work here, great use of the Pigiron heads, and all the models look well worn, battle hardened and generally through the mill. A really solid looking force! The harker looks badass too, really a big fan of your conversion.

Have some rep for your work, thoroughly deserved!


----------



## Dagmire

Thank you mate, I cant belive the blogs been going on that long :/
FYI the harker head is from FW, the legs of a catachan guardsman and the bolter id from a Sm scout


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Vot iz this! Hobbitzez with rifles 

Excellent work as usual Dag your definately in need of some rep. Keep up the excellent quality, and update to your log is always a pleasure to view.

Grish


----------



## Dagmire

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Vot iz this! Hobbitzez with rifles




Yep Bilbo has never been more bad ass!
thanks for the rep.
D


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Aye no worries mate, I enjoy your work. Makes Guard seem more gritty and veteran like rather than just being green.

Grish


----------



## Varakir

Those ratlings are ace. Good show :victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

Great stuff, The Ratlings look great! I really do love those models

Chaosftw


----------



## Dagmire

*All foot troops done*

Ok then...... Thats it, all done with inf for now.
I have just completed 3 snipers a heavy flamer and a melta gun.
its been a long old slog, 50 guys all converted in one way or an other.
After this come 2 more chimeras and a vendetta (unless i decide to add some different weapon options to the guard)
I would like to thank those of you that are still reading this blog, it really helps to know people have an interest in what i am painting. 
I promise i will borrow a good camera for the pictures of the force at 1500 points. I think the models and you guys deserve it 
Anyway here we go with last 5 guys.

First off we have the Heavy flamer. The problem i have with him is that the pipe to the fule tanks dont reach  I gave him a tall base and an upwards facing pose to show that he is flaming at a distance....(does it show?)































Next up we have the melta gun guy. Gave him the bandaged arm to go along with the theam that the army is in a prolonged battle, the blood is ment to look quite fresh ??



















Next up we have 3 snipers. It was a pain in the ass converting these to fit into the guardsmans arms but i think it works. Again these guy have been given a upwards facing pose to represent them firing at targets in windows (I all ways imagin my force in a city)
Little rp points include the pistols they have, snipers need close combat weapon at times. I have also given the daysacs for their obervation equipment and their helmets are scratched above the right eye because of recoil.
All that needs to happen now is for me to neaten up the bases and add dirt and transfurs and they are all comeplete.









































































C&C welcome. thanks again for your time and dedication in following this blog (now go recomend it to a friend)

Tanks to come


----------



## Viscount Vash

Love the Heavy Flamer, but yes the fuel pipe shows and needs a fix.

The torn sleeve blood and bandage on the melta guy are cool.

The Snipers are great ( Hell its all great apart from the ratlings and thats just coz I hate the lil buggers.) The Rifles have worked out really well on them and the recoil scratch it a nice touch.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Dagmire

Ratlings are sub-people too Vash!


----------



## jd579

Awesome work my friend, the attention to detail is mega, love the ratlings. The bases look fantastic kept the theme up well throughout. Lookin forward to seeing em in the flesh, and playing as well.


----------



## Grins1878

Kobrakai said:


> This logs been going on for nearly a year.. how on earth have I missed it upto now?


I was just thinking that myself, some superb work on here


----------



## Azwraith

awesome work again dag.

really like the little touches and the use of the extremely elaborate GW Sniper scopes..

i think if you do more of them you could maybe give some normal helmets because i imagine as a sniper you wouldnt want your goggles getting in the way.

overall really awesome (maybe some black+sepia washes on the barrel end to show that it has been fired alot)


----------



## Dagmire

Azwraith said:


> awesome work again dag.
> 
> really like the little touches and the use of the extremely elaborate GW Sniper scopes..
> 
> i think if you do more of them you could maybe give some normal helmets because i imagine as a sniper you wouldnt want your goggles getting in the way.
> 
> overall really awesome (maybe some black+sepia washes on the barrel end to show that it has been fired alot)


Thanks Azwraith, think i may hit the barrles up with a sepia wash! 
Could you explain what you mean by elaborate scopes??


----------



## Munky

Looking good fella, I'm looking forward to seeing these in the flesh Monday for a game or two.


----------



## Azwraith

Dagmire said:


> Thanks Azwraith, think i may hit the barrles up with a sepia wash!
> Could you explain what you mean by elaborate scopes??


Dag, just mean like the scopes are the GW (which in my opinion are a bit to huge and short to be practical) but the use of them ties the weapon into the GW era if you know what i mean.

also my cousin does IG and their is a pilot head for the Valkyrie that would be perfect for sniper heads... searching....

mm i think it is Valk Head E on Bitsandkits but its similar to this one
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/imperial-guard-valkyrie-pilot-head-d-p-4930.html
but without the gasmask


----------



## Dagmire

Cool thanks for that Azwraith


----------



## Azwraith

glad to help.. ofcourse you can completely ignore me but thats your choice!!

im just here to give the options


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

everytime i look at this thread im impressed, so its about time i gave you some rep, i wish i had the determination to see a project through.


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks mate, not there yet but its coming on nicely. Might get two chimeras tomorrow


----------



## shaantitus

Magnificent work on the snipers in particular. Those rifles are perfect. I have to admit though, that some of the snipers should be looking down,like they are in those many windows you mentioned. Higher ground and all that. Most rep worthy.


----------



## Dagmire

I agree with you shann. The reason they are not it cos it was very hard to model . Our little secret thought yeah?


----------



## Dagmire

*2 chimeras*

Ok here are the chimeras sofar.
I hope to have them done by next week. At this stage they need a black wash then some wethering.
After that its a case of touching some points up.
Also My vendetta is in bits but i am hping to base coat it with my air brush this weekend too.
Note my poorly converted twinlinked lazcannons.


----------



## Dagmire

LOL just noticed the picture of Rosie Jones boobs in the back ground of one of the pictures. Enjoy


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Absolutely awesome work, just finished looking through from start to end, a great project log! Keep those pics coming! (two thumbs up for Rosie Jones!) :grin:


----------



## Dagmire

*chimeras done!*

Ok guys that it for the chimeras.
Last on my list is the vendetta. Gettign closer to the 1500 fully painted mark. 
Now I have to ask what happnes when I finish? Does the project log die? do i go on to 2000 points?
Anyway, the AFV's
Wont bore you to much with them as they are like all the others, some wethering added and thats about it.
c&C welcomed (if not a bit late by now)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice work on them as always.

I really like the dark n gritty feel you have achieved on this army.

In the second picture it looks like your hoping to get baby Chimeras at some point.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Looking great as always mate!


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks guys .
Vash, i didnt take the photots, i left them alone with a camera and this is what happnes. Filthy little things!


----------



## aquatic_foible

Great Chimeras, Sir. Great colour scheme - I'm always a fan of "simple" colour schemes over complex camo patterns on tanks...

Have you decided whether or not to expand the army further, or is there another exciting project in the works?


----------



## Dagmire

*1500 points done and dusted (almost)*

Well guys its beena rollercoster of emotion. I have lost (alot of) blood, sweat, and tears.
But finaly i am done!!!!!
Thats right what started off as a side project and my fisrt blog has turned into a 15 page epic and lasted about a year (??) How ever i am finaly finished with my 1500 point inquisitorial storm troopers.

So what would i change?
To be fair i think i handled this blog quite well. In hind sight i would like to have completed al the vechs in one go. This would have helped me get the paint scheme uniform. As you may have seen some of the tanks and valks look slightly different in colour.
having been bought an air brush i could have managed this and more then likely the troops in 2 or 3 sittings.
I feel that painting a troops sections and then a special unit or vech has helped keep me motivated.
Anyway enought of this ramberling........
here is what you have been waiting for, the amry as a whole.
Again thanks for your support.
The whole army













































And the last thing i had to paint, my vendetta. Here is where i went wrong, painted it slightly darker then the rest of the army.
maybe i will buy another one day but for now i am done!



























So there you go. Let me know what you think
C&C welcome
D


----------



## Zodd

I think that I do not have any problem with the different colours on the tanks and Valks. On the contrary, it gives a feeling, that some of them are newer that others, the old ones have some histories to tell etc. The army is impressing with the all the details everywere, from the bases to the Inquisitorial marks on the Chimeras. You Sir, have made an army I would love to do battle against and probably getting very distracted during the game, just by looking at it. Please have some rep.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This is one of the best looking armies on here, no doubt. It's been fun watching it grow. 

However, that leaves one question. What next for a project log?


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## Dagmire

*1500-2000: just when you thought it was safe....*

Nope your not rid of me that easy. 
Having completed a very playable and, if i do say so myslef, nicely painted army its time to add more units.
I have made the decision that my 2k army list needs abit more punch. To that end i have decided to add another LR, a manticore and a psyker battle squad in chimera. 

Now as my Green stuffing ability lives alot to be desired i have decided to try my hand at it....
The first addition to my army will therefore be the (insert drumroll) PSYKER BATTLE SQUAD!
Yes thats right i am adding these guys first.
Now as i hate teh GW models they made i have decided to make my own. If you follow my blog and fluff you will know that the Inqusitorial theme is strong in my army. I have therefore decided to go and convert the psykers out of Empire Flagelents.
I think this will give them the rag tag look of a bunch of black ship psykers that have been pressed into service by and "over zelous" Inquisitor.
I plan to add some witch fire made from greenstuff and see how i go from there.
The models below are the bare bones









Here is the overlord, on the far right I beilve he is a necromanda wyard









You cant really see but i shall be using bases made by Dustys corner >link http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/userpage.php?do=main&userid=9974< (more on these later).

I will keep you up dated but let me know what you think
D


----------



## jd579

Lookin very nice my friend


----------



## Munky

The whole army looks amazing and a massive chuck of Kudos to you for seeing it through to the end and beyond.


----------



## Dagmire

*Psykers are coming on*

Just a few pics to update you on how the psykers are coming on:
So here they are at the moment, i have tried to do some green stuffed fire balls and flames but i am not to good at sculpting.

















































The bases are made by Dustys corner and were real easy to paint. I found that the cracks in the ground lent themselves to being lava cracks!










Here is one guy i have finished. the red is a pain in the ass, about 5-7 layers i think.
let me know what you think


----------



## forkmaster

I love the psykers, but I think they look more like Chaotic cultist or fanatical members of the Ecclesiarchy! But as said great models and Id love to see the ending of them how they turn out.


----------



## Dagmire

forkmaster said:


> I love the psykers, but I think they look more like Chaotic cultist or fanatical members of the Ecclesiarchy! But as said great models and Id love to see the ending of them how they turn out.


Thanks Forkmaster The reason I quote you is that what you say is spot on!

Imagin if you were taken from a Black Ship by an Inquisitor and forced into service in the name of the Emperor....
You are led by an Overlord who would kill you as soon as look at you.....
Your one chance of living is to risk it all for the God Emperor and the Inquisitor guiding you from investigation to investigation forcing you to develop your powers or die trying!


----------



## Grins1878

Looking great mate! Keep it up!

I can see why they'd look a little tapped with a description like that 

It's like I've always thought, chaos go around killing everything and warping it all, the Imperium just make floating skulls, and winged cherubs to hang around with, not to mention all the wierd nut jobs they have knocking about! I think there's a very fine line between them! ;-)

Looking forwards to seeing them all done!


----------



## Alexious

Nice work as always.... 

I do like the old wyrd telepath model. You should find an original psyker model too they looked pretty good or perhaps a genestealer magus.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Looking good Dag! Glad you found the bases easy to paint. The lava looks great! I got a bunch of more bases that 'll send up to yah :victory:


----------



## Dagmire

*Dagmire is not lazy*

Ok ladies and gentlemen I know you have all been waiting to see what happned to my army since last I posted.
I have not been lazy in my time away from this blog. Although I have no finished projects to show you I do have quite alot that is on its way to being complete.

First off, the psyker battle squad. I wish i had not bothered now but i think they look quite nice when in a large group.









































Their Chimera, I decided to convert it up abit. There will be a bars at the rear when its done. I have also decided to make it black and red as per the INQ.









































A rescued LR, as munky how much paint was smotherd on this poor little thing. I think its the old school style tank.
I have managed to make it look battle weary, rather then just ruined where i scraped the remaining paint off. (Thanks to munky for stripping it)

























My Manticore.
FW stuff looks so awesome and it suites my army better. + I got it cheep

















Some added guardsmen, to bulster my forces and give me abit more space to mess around with lists. The guy kneeling down will go on my Vendetta base. There is also a little fun Space Hulk thingymabob.









My first proper attempt at NMM. A super secret project i am working on
Please let me know what you think









As with everything i do please let me know what you think and dont forget to listen to the Podcast "the overlords"

Thanks again
D


----------



## Medic Marine

As always awesome models that give a real feel of the inquistional army. Your fluff is stellar! the NMM looks good and a lot like a top secret archon foot from DE. Guard have good poses and love the use of no 40K kits. Psyker fire looks warpy and legit. 
:victory: Another fine dose of insparation for painters across the boards! +rep


----------



## Dagmire

*Psyker Battle finaly done*

Well these guys are done.
Hated painting them but they look nice.

Spent so much time with them that I dont want to talk about them anymore.
Let me know what you think guys.



























Right then, next is 3 tanks. Then my 2000 point army is done. Just in time for Gray Knights


----------



## forkmaster

Dude, they turned out excelente!


----------



## Munky

Sick mate sick!:biggrin:


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks mate,
They cam e out ok and seem to have "my style" what ever that means


----------



## troybuckle

Awsome Work! + Rep


----------



## Dagmire

Not to long now till the 2000 point army is done and dusted. 
The LR is done and both manticore and psykers chimera are on their ways.
I should be done by the weekend hopefully.
Then I shall be free to follow my painting dreams


----------



## DrinCalhar

The forge world Inquisitor Lok model looks amazing.


----------



## HorusReborn

I really dig how I've been able to watch your painting skills develop. Well done Dagmire! Have some rep!


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks for the comments guys. They have helped me keep going


----------



## Dagmire

*LR and manticore*

Well I got two more tanks done yesterday.
I know they look pretty dirty but that helps them fit in with the rest of my army.
I finished my Manticore, and it looks pretty cool

































I wrote on the missiles and everything 

Next up is the LR.
I wish i had taken pictures of how shitty it looked before


























Just the Psykers chimera to finish 
wooohooo


----------



## Angelus Censura

Awesome work, I love the basing and weathering you do. You play Malifaux? I think I saw a Malifaux mini in the background of one of this pics lol (the bear with the big grin and bloody face) - my buddy tried to get me into that, didn't like it all that much.


----------



## Dagmire

Yeah i am trying to get into malifaux. Need to paint my gang up


----------



## Angelus Censura

Can't remember the name of mine, I just know that I had Viktorias. I'd probobly enjoy it after playing a few games and getting the hang of it.


----------



## Grins1878

More stunning work fella :grin: 

More rep to go with it!

What do you use for the weathering?


----------



## Dagmire

I used a mix of weatherign powder and burnt umber oil paint all mixed together with white spirits.....
it smells fun makes my eyes see funny colours

Oh over 10k views of this blog wooot!


----------



## Midge913

Just went through your plog from start to finish Dag and I am well impressed with everything you have managed to produce. Your army looks fantastic and it is full of personal touches and character! Well done mate! Look forward to seeing what your super secret project is so I can follow that one from start to finish!


----------



## Dagmire

Awwwwwww thanks midge


----------



## Dagmire

*Its Done Done Done*

Well after, what a year and a half, I have finished this army.
I know I kinda promissed it would be done at 1500 but i lied
The last tank to get painted was my converted up chimera for my psyker battle squad. I like to think that the top of the chimera houses molecular acid and if something goes wrong the ocupants get dissolved. There is a guy stuck in the back as well :s 
I gave it a cage and some more Inqusitorial symbols to make it stand out, as well as a different paint job. The books have ocult markings in them!
As always C&C welcome.










































Now After this where do I go?
Well as I love teh Inqusition I believe its got to be Gray Knights, so look forwards to a new blog......
As I have mentioned thank you all for the support and for following this epic journy from my test peice to the finished army


----------



## CLT40k

Love the PBS cage... + rep

And looking forward to the GKs


----------



## Midge913

Love the caged Chimera! Even though I didn't follow the log from the beginning reading through the whole thing was absolutely cool. I really enjoyed your progress from update to update and it was fun to see your skills progress. I look forward to following your next log from start to finish. Really top notch work mate.


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks again midge and CLT


----------



## fuzzawakka

Wow I love the conversions and the paint job! WOW WOW WOW! You inspire me!


----------



## troybuckle

Hey man before you close this log down it would be nice if you could get your army together and take a group shot of everything. Nice work to man, looking forward to your next plog!


----------



## Dagmire

Thats a good idea troy. I will get a film up and do a walk through/talk through of the army.
Glad you liked it.
D


----------



## Dagmire

Hummmm, 

Remember when I said this blog (plog???) was over and done?
Well it turns out that thats not quite true. As i now have no job I decided to have a look and see what I have "laying" around.










Turns out its quite a lot right?

So I have decided to add to my 1500 force. not pictured in above photo is a LRBT.

I guess I will have to make start.........


........
Commisar lord (the Ibram gaunt model) with pig iron head










A sgt the commisar and a guy who will go on the base of my Vendetta


























And some more rank and file guys. Kinda speed painted them and i am happy with the result









So..... here we go again. 
D


----------



## Doelago

Those guys are awesome. 

*smashes Dagmire with the rep hammer*


----------



## Dagmire

Thanks alot man.
xxx


----------



## jd579

Nice mate, like em, cant wait to smash it up soon as well mate, need to have a 40k game to end all others


----------



## Hellados

Dag I love the theme, I love the Inquisitor bits, I love the chimera with the bars on the back!!! and yeah the LR is an old school one. only comment about that LR is that the very front panel looked a bit plain to me, 19 pages and that's the one criticism I could find so grats


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nice to see one of my favourite plogs back up and running. As good as ever Dag.


----------

